# Lustige Teichbilder...



## Thorsten (24. Aug. 2005)

*Lustige Teichbilder*

Hi zusammen,

hier mal ein lustiges Teichbild...

Unser Hund auf "Plastikentenjagt"  


P.S. 
Die Qualli ist nicht so gut, da keine Digikam (Originalfoto)


----------



## olafkoi (24. Aug. 2005)

Ne Ne Ne 
der arme Hund  :?   
Was meinste wenn du abruscht und die Beine so zur seite wechgretscht.........auaaaa meine.......  
Hast ihm gerettet ?


gruß

Koinase


----------



## Astrid (24. Aug. 2005)

Wenn mein Mann sowas schon einstellt, darf ich natürlich nicht fehlen!

Thorsten beim Versuch mit voller Gummihose aus den Teich zukommen    

Wenn ich nun gelöscht werde dann wisst ihr warum


----------



## Steffen (24. Aug. 2005)

Hi Astrid...
















das ist doch mal schön anzusehen...

PS: wenn ich nun auch nicht mehr zu finden bin dann ging es mir so wie Astrid   

@Astrid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 weiter sooo...


----------



## Thorsten (24. Aug. 2005)

@ Olaf

klar haben wir sie gerettet...schlauer ist sie aber immer noch nicht   



@ Astrid

ich glaube ich spinne, komm Du mir...    


@ all

*habt Ihr nicht auch etwas zum schmunzeln *?


----------



## Astrid (24. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Steffen,

der Thorsten kann sich vielleicht anstellen. Von den etwa 100 Bilder, die gemacht habe, habe ich noch nicht einmal die peinlichsten genommen


----------



## Steffen (24. Aug. 2005)

Hi Astrid...

Muß mich ja wundern mein Account geht noch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aber was soll er auch machen böse zu dir sein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 das kann er sich doch eigentlich nicht wagen sage nur Chefin & Teicherweiterung .... http://forum.hobby-gartenteich.de/viewtopic.php?t=908


----------



## olafkoi (25. Aug. 2005)

Ts ts ts ts 
erst sich über den armen Hund lustig machen und dann ........
Wie ein nasser Sack aus dem Teich steigen tja das alter   

@ Astrid 
Du willst uns die anderen doch net etwa vorenthalten oder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß
Olaf


----------



## Doris (25. Aug. 2005)

Hi Astrid

Oh ha, ich hab mich beömmelt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Leider habe ich noch kein lustiges Bild vom Teich.... aber ich habe doch...

CASIMIIIIIEEEERRR  - wo bist du.... komm Teich anschauen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




nene.... nur wenn er freiwillig mal ins Wasser geht


----------



## Astrid (25. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Doris,

soll ich dir mal für die Fotos Thorsten ausleihen    

oder meinen Hund ..  :?  überleg .. dann doch lieber Thorsten


----------



## Steffen (28. Aug. 2005)

Hi..

Ist zwar nicht so Lustig aber gewundert hat es mich schon  

Ein Teich-Wasser-Pilz


----------

